# Koi verlieren Farbe



## sprinter616 (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde!!!
Ich beobachte bereits seit ca April das einige Koi ihre Farbe verändern!
Zum Beispiel habe ich einen Kujaku in schwarz/weiß/orange!
Das Orange hat er seit dem komplett abgelegt!!
Zudem habe ich einen Kohaku dessen rot sich seit Mai in ein grau mit leichtem rotschimmer verändert hat!!!
Wasserwerte sind überprüft und sind bis auf KH bestens!!
KH liegt bei 4!!!
Futter: Atama/Cyprico/Hikari wegen Abwechslung und einmal die Woche Seidenraupen von Atama!!!

Was mache ich falsch??
Gibts bei euch ähnliche Erfahrungen???

Bitte um Hilfe

Gruß Tom


----------



## schnuffi0984 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

Hallo Tom,

wie alt sind deine Koi. Gerade in der ersten Zeit (bei Tosai) kann sich die Farbe schnell verändern.
Desweiteren ist die Wasserhärte ein bisschen für Farbveränderungen verantwortlich.
Hartes Wasser (GH) == schwarz wird verstärkt
Weiches Wasser (GH) == rot wird verstärkt


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

Hi und danke!!!

Kujaku ist 3 Jahre alt und der Kohaku 2 Jahre!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

meine Kohaku haben gleich im ersten Jahr ihr Rot verloren, zwei Shusui haben auch ihr orange abgegeben, ein anderer Shusui bekommt dafür jetzt mehr und kräftiges orange, zwei weiße Koi bekommen jetzt nach 3-4 Jahren der Eine rot und der andere etwas gelb-orange

Es liegt unter anderem tatsächlich an der Wasserhärte, auch gebe ich jetzt verstärkt etwas farbverstärkendes Futter dazu und es scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

Hi!
Also sollte ich einfach abwarten was farblich passiert?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

unsre ,,kleinen" Koi  ändern auch laufend ihre Farben
bin mal gespannt was draus wird


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Sep. 2012)

Hi!
Meine beiden liegen bei fast 40 und 25 cm!
Ob das noch normal ist?

Gruß tom


----------



## doh (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Koi verlieren Farbe*

Also ich kenne mich nicht so super mit Koi aus aber evtl hilft hier ja wirklich Spirulinafutter, wobei es sicherlich wie schon geschrieben auch an dem Wasser bzw der Härter liegt.

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------

